# Spaldrick Hotel, Isle of Man - April 2019



## Lhiannan Shee (Apr 13, 2019)

*Edit:* The hotel was actually named Bradda Hotel whilst it was open, the name has recently been changed to Spaldrick house.

A postcard of the hotel dated 1939:






I don't know much about this history of this place but it's a former hotel with stunning views, the building is now sadly rotting away with fungus growing everywhere. Plans to demolish the building and replace it with a care home have recently been refused.






















































































More pictures at https://www.forgottenisle.com/p865007554


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like a nice hotel at one time. It's situated in a nice location.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 14, 2019)

Great views from that.
I wonder why refusal was given for conversion? Perhaps the building is of historic importance??

The corridor - the fungus (Jews Ear) looks like it will bite feet lol!
Please tell me that wasn't garages backing directly onto the kitchens? 

Interesting location that. Definitely worthy of a report.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 14, 2019)

Another nice place, looks like there is quite a bit on offer over there, excellent to see!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 14, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Great views from that.
> I wonder why refusal was given for conversion? Perhaps the building is of historic importance??
> 
> The corridor - the fungus (Jews Ear) looks like it will bite feet lol!
> ...



If you go to her website "Forgotten Isle" she has over 90+ photos of this hotel and the photos tell a much better story.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 14, 2019)

Will do. 
I often have a nosey around folks pages but lately am distracted at this end with a local community center and unraveling it's disorganised archives - I'm in heaven!


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (May 7, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Great views from that.
> I wonder why refusal was given for conversion? Perhaps the building is of historic importance??
> 
> The corridor - the fungus (Jews Ear) looks like it will bite feet lol!
> ...



This was taken from a local newssite _"planners turned down the application saying that ’the proposed building fails to respect the site and surroundings in terms of its siting, layout, scale, form, design and would therefore represent over-development’."_

And yup the garage was right behind the kitchen. Ahh it's Jews Ear, I did wonder what it was, you can eat that, right? Wouldn't fancy trying the stuff in there though.



BikinGlynn said:


> Another nice place, looks like there is quite a bit on offer over there, excellent to see!



Thanks! Yeah, there are some decent bits, been quite lucky with getting into them recently too


----------



## Wallasey (May 14, 2019)

an explore with a view.... what more can one ask for


----------



## Ukeagle (Jun 24, 2019)

I was last at this Hotel in 1954. It was a stunning hotel with views across the Bay. I have a brochure of the hotel and am posting views of the Lobby, Ballroom and exterior. The land around it must have been sold off for housing which has restricted it for tourism use and this has recently been withdrawn as any any objection to redevelopment. The Ballroom had a Radiogram for dancing and there was a major dance each week. Dead embarassing for a shy 10 year old. The Hotel attracted a huge number of Scottish Golfers with the adjacent Rowany Golf Course. At the bottom of the grounds was Bradda Glen with the Hut in which there was a weekly talent competition and a for the rest of the the week a piano. After 65 years I have nothing but happy memories for this incredible hotel, Thanks for your post.
*HOW CAN I INSERT PICTURES ON THIS THREAD COULD SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 24, 2019)

Ukeagle said:


> I was last at this Hotel in 1954. It was a stunning hotel with views across the Bay. I have a brochure of the hotel and am posting views of the Lobby, Ballroom and exterior. The land around it must have been sold off for housing which has restricted it for tourism use and this has recently been withdrawn as any any objection to redevelopment. The Ballroom had a Radiogram for dancing and there was a major dance each week. Dead embarassing for a shy 10 year old. The Hotel attracted a huge number of Scottish Golfers with the adjacent Rowany Golf Course. At the bottom of the grounds was Bradda Glen with the Hut in which there was a weekly talent competition and a for the rest of the the week a piano. After 65 years I have nothing but happy memories for this incredible hotel, Thanks for your post.
> *HOW CAN I INSERT PICTURES ON THIS THREAD COULD SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE*



Please take a look at our guide - https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html


----------



## Ukeagle (Jun 27, 2019)

Here sre the pictures which correspond to the derelict photos.


----------



## Ukeagle (Jun 27, 2019)

Here are 1930 brochure pictures to go with thread on Bradda Private Hotel


----------

